# Kitchen job - in progress



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Partner and I Started this job last Monday. Whole house painting (walls only) and kitchen refinish. Cabinets were clear maple in a high gloss laq to start. 

Removed doors and counter tile/drywall behind BS. 
Stix, MLC wb surfacer & MLC wb laq
(Spray can of BIN on two tiny spots)
Walls / boxes / granite done. 
Next week is doors and new tile.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks good! Any shots of the doors?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Looks good! Any shots of the doors?


 not yet. The HO's moved in on Saturday so the priority was the onsite work. Tomorrow I start the doors at the shop. I'll add more photos as I take them. Followed by a decent after shot of the whole job.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

How'd you do the wine racks? 
I think I set the hvlp on round pattern last time to get in there. I remember it was a challenge. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Damon T said:


> How'd you do the wine racks? I think I set the hvlp on round pattern last time to get in there. I remember it was a challenge. Sent from my blah blah blah


Same round pattern, short bursts from every angle. Took longer than the rest of the kitchen. Lol


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Great work
What sprayer are you using


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Phinnster said:


> Great work What sprayer are you using


Capspray 115


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

looks good!....except the overspray on the tool box!!


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Gotdibz said:


> looks good!....except the overspray on the tool box!!


I meant to do that. Lol


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's the doors didn't start til today. Just a couple of coats of surfacer so far.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

What is surfacer? What does it do?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> What is surfacer? What does it do?



Really?



Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Stelzer
Was that really to me?
Well yes really I don't work with lacquers and was curious
Especially after I stix used firstl


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> Stelzer
> Was that really to me?
> Well yes really I don't work with lacquers and was curious
> Especially after I stix used firstl



I thought lacquer primer surfacer was what every painter cut their teeth with...the intro into mass brain cell loss, burning eyes watering uncontrollably, and the 6" of sanding powder on the bottom shelf of every master closet. 

If I would of known of Stix 25 years ago, I wouldn't have known what surfacer was either. Still though, surfacer is used with great success by many painters who swear by it as a great fast-dry, high-build primer that sands to a glass finish. 



Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks
We don't use lacquers
Been using oil primers for years


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Doors are done. Install tomorrow


----------



## razzzu (Sep 17, 2014)

Great work man!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That door looks the nuts

We don't have any places that sell / specialize in lacquer where I live

It is to bad
Great stuff
Please take a pic of it all put together

What color ?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Another shot of the doors sitting in my tree. Managed to find an original before shot also.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Look awesome and great work!


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

After shots. Doors up, handles on. 
The colours used; Decorators White & Kendal Charcoal


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks friggin Sweet great job bro!


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

Kitchen looks fantastic. Great job


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful! What products? 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Beautiful! What products? Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


Stix
Sprayed BIN on a 1/2 dozen tiny problem spots
MLcampbell wb surfacer & laq
All sprayed. 
CS 115


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful work. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------

